# How often do you guys get tips?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Just curious...


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Tips are offered mostly on weekends. Drunk people love to throw around money.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Got a $20 for a long ride from Downtown LA to Malibu and this week my favorite a short 1.5 mile drive to some kid's Highschool from the DMV. He gave me a buck.


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

I Was tipped a $50 bill post-christmas day on a $20 ride. Dude owns a restaurant. Started kissing ass like hell. Was tipped another $50 last week. Landscaping company owner. The real one that made me think like "wtf is going on?" Was when this dude and his family got in my truck and immediately handed me a $20 bill. Only went .4 of a mile to a diner. Soon as we got there, I ended the trip. As I was pulling out he comes to my window and asks me to wait and handed me another $20. Diner was full. Told him to reserve me as an uberx but still insisted to order me as an XL on a 2.5 surge. No drunks here.


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

I guess it all comes down to what the work background of the rider is. You can find out by eavesdropping on their phone conversation or just simple talk.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

zatcoholic said:


> Just curious...


Very rarely, uber riders are cheap and claim not to carry cash. I average 20% on Lyft tipped rides.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I figure about 15 percent for UBER. Had a nice tip tonight. 19.87 ride,20 dollar tip. Got paid 20 dollars for returning a phone tonight as well. Sometimes UBER riders are human.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

It's hit and miss, sometimes I'll get 40+ a night others nothing. Depends where I'm at, what's going on, and what the rider does


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> Very rarely, uber riders are cheap and claim not to carry cash. I average 20% on Lyft tipped rides.


Im from san diego too and rarely het tips. Only lyft tips me. I guess its a sam diego thing because i read on here that drivers in other areas gets tip. And no, i work for my tips. I provide water, open doors and be myself and friendly.


----------



## SFuentes760 (Jun 9, 2015)

San Diego, No Country here... no tips yet from Uber... of course Lyft people are tipping


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Im from san diego too and rarely het tips. Only lyft tips me. I guess its a sam diego thing because i read on here that drivers in other areas gets tip. And no, i work for my tips. I provide water, open doors and be myself and friendly.


Quit the water and opening doors. Being yourself and friendly should be enough. I do not think SD PAX tip lesss than other areas, but I do think they complain LESS about not haivng water provided. In well over a 1200 rides I think I have been asked for water 1 time. Every once in awhile I will rotate my earth quake prepper water into my ride. As hot as it has been this week I might throw a few in my car tomorrow. If I remember. But because I WANT to, not because I feel I need to or UBER wants me to.
Best SD tip? 4.50 ride, 20 dollar tip.


----------



## StephanieGR (Jun 24, 2015)

I get tipped about 30% of the time in GR, MI. Best tips by far: $100 from a nice (not drunk) guy on a $15 fare that took about 15 minutes, and $28 on a $31 fare that took around 20 minutes. I've also been tipped with a warm, dented Natty Ice that I opted to toss, but the thought was nice.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Once in a blue moon.


----------

